# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  بعيدآ عن التيوة....هل كل بيانات العضوية صحيحة؟؟لوسمحت شارك

## غندور

*[hide]لظروف ما...قد يضطر البعض منا للادلاء ببيانات غير صحيحة لنيل العضوية، وهو تصرف قد يكون له ابعاده على الشخصية التى نتعامل معها!!!!!!!
هل انت من هؤلاء؟
هل بودك الاعتراف بان بياناتك ليست صحيحة؟
هل تريد تعديلها؟
وسؤال للمشرفين .........
هل لكم ان تصفحوا لهؤلاء؟[/hide]=====================
حياة المرء ثوب مستعار
*

----------


## مرهف

*




هل لكم ان تصفحوا لهؤلاء؟



ابداً ابداً الا في حالات معينة جداً
...
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faras
					

المحتوى المخفي لايقتبس=====================
حياة المرء ثوب مستعار



:confused11:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*:confused11:
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*أولى الناس بالعفو أقدرهم على العقوبة
*

----------


## غندور

*جواندى
محيرنى ومتحير مالك؟؟
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*حب الإستطلاع الذى  قتل الكديس
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ادفع نص عمري والباقي شيكات طايره
بس اعرف الحاصل شنو
*

----------


## صلاح غندور

*ان شاء الله خير......
موضوع شكله جايب لينا هواء:m2_cat:
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*:010::010:
دعني افكر فما رميت اليه 
خطييييييييير
*

----------


## mhmd altayb

*انا من الردود ما فهمت حاجه        لكن بتمني انو بيانات العضويه العضويه تكون صحيحه            ويلا يا مرهف نشط لينا بالله المجموعات الاجتماعيه
                        	*

----------


## mhmd altayb

*فهمونا يا جماعه الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*الرد الأول:
من أجل معرفة الموضوع المخفي ومن ثم الرد عليه
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ماهو المخفي ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الاخ فارس بياناتي بطرف الادارة , اذا ارادت التاكد ماعليها الا ان تتصل لتتاكد ...

شكرا لك .
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*والله سليمة
*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*هو نحن شفناه
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*مافهمت حاجه لكن البيانات اكيد صحيحة مليون %
                        	*

----------


## manooo

*ما فهمنا حاجه
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*تطسنى قاموسه عميه لو كنت فاهم حاجه !!
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*ارى أن نفتح بوست بعنوان :
البطاقة الشخصية للعضو وفيه يكتب اسمه رباعي وتاريخ ومكان الميلاد واسم الشخص الذي يذكيه ..
*

----------


## tito61

*والله مافهم اي حاجه بعد ما افهم اكيد ممكن ارد
*

----------


## tito61

*الله كلامك ممكن يكون صحيح بس ياريت اكون غلطان ويكون الجميع بيناتهم صحيحه
*

----------


## سايقا صلاح

*ما عارف و ما متأكد
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

ارى أن نفتح بوست بعنوان :
البطاقة الشخصية للعضو وفيه يكتب اسمه رباعي وتاريخ ومكان الميلاد واسم الشخص الذي يذكيه ..



:confused11:
كلام جميل، واتمنى ان تكون انت من يزكينى.
*

----------


## Almothanna

*مع إنو الشمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار حرقنا ،  لكن من خلال الفهمتو من الموضوع - وأتمنى ماأكون راكب غلط : الحتانة وكدا- موضوع البيانات وصحتها دا في غاية الأهمية لأنو بتتبني عليهو حاجات كتيرة ولو أغفلناه بسبب مشاكل كتيرة . والحاجة الجميلة إنو المشكلة في أولها يعنى علاجها ماصعب . 
لك التحية يا faras
*

----------


## mahmoudhassaballa

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
                        	*

----------


## عنج العجب

*نحن فى المريخ اخوة
ده الانا عارفو بعد ما اشوف المخفى نجيكم لانو الشمار كتلنى
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*:n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9kلو على البيانات هينا 
الكلام على الانتماءات:enfjaar:
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*غايتو من ناحيتى صحيحة 100%
                        	*

----------


## مريخاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faras
					

المحتوى المخفي لايقتبس=====================
حياة المرء ثوب مستعار



quote] quote]
                        	*

----------


## خالد سيد

*:ANSmile33:
                        	*

----------


## uhaila

*ربنا يستر ياناس
                        	*

----------


## محمد علي رفاعه

*الحاصل شنو يا جماعه ؟
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*تكمله البيانات الخطوة الأولي لدحر الرشاشات
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ادفع نص عمري والباقي شيكات طايره
بس اعرف الحاصل شنو



الاخ من لجنة تسجيلات الهلال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله انا( لست من هؤلاء)
*

----------


## ibrahim s

*صدق يمكن فهمت ويمكن لا
                        	*

----------


## ibrahim s

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faras
					

المحتوى المخفي لايقتبس=====================
حياة المرء ثوب مستعار



لا والله صحيحه:Bebe20:
                        	*

----------


## kakoool

* بسم الله وعلي بركة الله وربنا يستر
*

----------


## shdaad

*شكرا الي كل من خطي حرفا نابع دفاقا في حضرة الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*مثبت: تــكـــمـــلــة بــيــانـــات الاعـــــضـــــاء 01-21-2010  جواندي
----------------------------------------------------
الردود 21  المشاهدات 158
============================
عدد الاعضاء بالمنتدى 1173
--------------------------------------------------
لا شك ان نسبة الردود محسوبة الى نسبة الردود والمشاهدات تعتبر فقيرة وليست ضعيفة.
وهذا يعيدنا للمربع الاول والسؤال؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## محمد علي رفاعه

*لو عرفتوليكم تيس هنا اسحبو منو العضويه وبس
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*مساء الخير

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*طبعا صحيحة. واقترح كل عضو فى المنتدى يرسل صورة الهوية بالايميل وكده نكون اتاكدنا من كل البيانات .
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف)

Almothanna, africanu


يافرفر ما تعاين ساااااااااااااي ، الموضوع خطيـــــــــــــــــــر وداير شغل ومجهوووووووود . 

وعارفك مابتقصر ياشيخ العرب . 

تقريشة : 

البكا بحرروا أهلوا !!!!
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف)

almothanna, africanu


يافرفر ما تعاين ساااااااااااااي ، الموضوع خطيـــــــــــــــــــر وداير شغل ومجهوووووووود . 

وعارفك مابتقصر ياشيخ العرب . 

تقريشة : 

البكا بحرروا أهلوا !!!!



 
كن علي ثقة ياقلـــــــــــب

ان هناك جهد خرافي يبذل من الاشراف والطاقم الادراي

خلف الاسوار وذلك لحماية اون لاين من ناس زعيط ومعيط

السواي ماحداث ياقلب
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*لقيت ليك الناس كلها مافاهمة حاجة
لكن مش القدامي ديل صفوة يمين الله كان أمشي معاهم

وتنقد الرهيفة ان شاء الله ما تتلتق
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

كن علي ثقة ياقلـــــــــــب

ان هناك جهد خرافي يبذل من الاشراف والطاقم الادراي

خلف الاسوار وذلك لحماية اون لاين من ناس زعيط ومعيط

السواي ماحداث ياقلب




أبشر بالخير ياشيخ العرب ، عارفاك راقد لك فوق رأي . 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

لقيت ليك الناس كلها مافاهمة حاجة
لكن مش القدامي ديل صفوة يمين الله كان أمشي معاهم

وتنقد الرهيفة ان شاء الله ما تتلتق




هيــــــــــــــــــــع ، أبشر بالخير . 

ماخاب من راهن على الصفوة .  

:fgf1::fgf1::fgf1:
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*الاخوة الاعزاء
بصراااحه كده الجزء الفوق الفاصل كنت شايفو ثيورى ونقوم نخش توووووش فى الاخبار وماكنا منتبهين للنقطه المهمه دى
شكراً اخى فراس للتنبيه
ومن دربنا ده نمش نشوفو
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*قومتو نفسنا لا حدى ما عرفنا الحاصل
دى اول خطوة عملتها بعد التفعيل
مشكووووووور
                        	*

----------


## mozamel1

*دي الكاميرا الخفية ولا شنو الحاصل يا ناس
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faras
					

المحتوى المخفي لايقتبس=====================
حياة المرء ثوب مستعار



برضو ما شايفه
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*الاحباب الما شافوا وردوا، ممكن يرجعوا تانى وان شاء الله ح يشوفوا
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*بختك والله يعنى فى احتمال تكون فهمت بس نحن لسه محمصين أقصد مسطحين
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faras
					

جواندى
محيرنى ومتحير مالك؟؟



ما لكن انت حيرت الصفوه كلهم..احتمال انا اكون آخر زول سجلت بس والله بياناتى كلها صحيحه
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*والله يا فرس انا اول ما قريت عنوان بوستك فهمتك... لاني اعرفك منذ ايام منتدي الجماهير واعرف غيرتك علي المريخ تسلم يا زول يا رائع.... واتنمي ان يهتم كل الاعضاء بتنزيل البيانات قبل ما تتطلب الادارة ذلك من باب الحرص علي نظافة بيتنا 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*اها ردينا .....
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*Curiosity killed the cat
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*اعتقد ذلك و كل يهون عشان الزعييم
                        	*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*بسم الله البوست دة مسكون ولا شنو ؟؟؟
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*  موسم الجراح الثخان الذي لايشفيها الا  رؤية الكئوس تعانق القلعة الحمراء
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*المنافق هو الشخص الذي يظهر عكس مايبطن 

الاهم لاتجعلنا من المنافقين  آآآآآآآآآآآآآمييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*المشكله ما فى البيانات لانو ممكن تكون صحيحه .. اعتقد مربط الفرس فى التزكيه .. التزكيه لازم تتم بناء على معرفه شخصيه و ليس معرفه من خلال المنتديات او النت بصوره عامه .. لانو ممكن زول 5 سنين بتعرفو من خلال النت يكون فى الحتة بتاعت اللونيه دى كذب على المزكى .. لذلك اتمنى ان التزكيه تتم بالمعرفه الشخصيه .. اما اخوانا المتواجدين فى دول قد لا يوجد معهم صفوه فهؤلاء لهم العذر و الاداره لها التقييم فى ذلك.
*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*حاااااااااااااااااااااااااضر 
انت تأمر
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجيلي شاور محمد
					

بسم الله البوست دة مسكون ولا شنو ؟؟؟



 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

والله يا فرس انا اول ما قريت عنوان بوستك فهمتك... لاني اعرفك منذ ايام منتدي الجماهير واعرف غيرتك علي المريخ تسلم يا زول يا رائع.... واتنمي ان يهتم كل الاعضاء بتنزيل البيانات قبل ما تتطلب الادارة ذلك من باب الحرص علي نظافة بيتنا 



تسلم أخى العزيز  وكل الاخوة الاونلايناب وسأفصح قليلا رويدآ رويدا عن سبب هذا الموضوع خاصة وان مريخاب اون لاين أول منبر أحتضن ال......
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ما فهمت حاجة
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*نعم كلها صحيحة
                        	*

----------


## أحمد طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

تسلم أخى العزيز  وكل الاخوة الاونلايناب وسأفصح قليلا رويدآ رويدا عن سبب هذا الموضوع خاصة وان مريخاب اون لاين أول منبر أحتضن ال......



كتبت بتاريخ 15-05-2010, 06:01  واليوم هو 07-04-2011, 02:50
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*انا زاتي مافاهم اي حاجة
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*إذا عرف السبب ..
يمكن أن نسامح...
                        	*

----------

